# soundbar warranty-circuitry vs speaker



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

Soundbars meet my needs as i live in a close together complex.Own 4 of them and the volume is never cranked up. The polk 6000 kept dropping and cutting out on the sub and then died. WARRANTY READS 1 YR ON CIRCUITRYand 3 yrs speakers. If the circuitry goes doa ,it does not matter about 3 years etc on the speaker. Feel like that is a Bait and Switch and most soundbars read that way including Klipsch. THE OFFER WAS TO CHARGE $75 PLUS SHIPPING TO REPAIR OR REFURB WITH 30 DAY WARRANTY. Took my$100 and bought a Yamaha ysp201soundbar/woofer for $399 and 2 yr warranty all parts and speaker. Advice from me, read the warranty pay attention to each part of the unit. I wanted the Klipsch hd sb3 soundbar,but at $799 and 1yr on the circuitry, backed off.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It's not really a Bait & Switch is the warranty is explicit. If the salesman told you the soundbbar was covered for 3 years, then B&S might seem appropriate. Or if he sugggested you buy the Polk because it had a '3 year' warranty over another model.

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

I know buyer beware, I got caught here and I know better and have been around home audio for 30 years. Things today do not last.Posted to make buyers more aware as they will confuse 3 or 5 years on speakers to mean the total unit.Always try to do my homework,but feel kinda stupid and it makes me mad the way product will give a refurb for a brand new unit and make you pay to get refurb and I also feel polk knows this is a big defect and one that impacts soundbars that depend on the subwoofer. $400 -$600 will not be high end or break the bank ,but it is not the cheap end. Thing is polk has come out with polk audio soundbar 9000 at around $800 and it looks like the same design and $800 to me is getting to the lower high end. Got to be VERY AWARE OF EVERYTHING YOU BUY! The soundbar by itself still sounds better than the tv and will use it in the kitchen.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So one of your 4 soundbars failed, and your calling foul? Think about it a little, before you go crying wolf. I've heard very little about rashes of failing soundbars in general. Soundbars are a half-a***ed solution anyway, all-in-ones are a huge compromise, although I see the appeal due to space. My center channel alone, $950...so an $800 soundbar, sounds pretty reasonable for what they do, being an all-in-one minus the source. A/V amp, speakers and switching equipment all in one convenient package, you're lucky that it wasnt just 90 days on the circuitry, like so many other electronics.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like you have a great $5k or $8k audio setup.Before retirement had 2 5.1 systems that you match ,not out of the box in the den and living room.Miss the sound quality, but soundbars beat tv speakers anyday!! Really was not crying wolf as much as I did not connect the different warranties and alot of people wont when they see 3 to 5 YEARS ON SPEAKERS . mOST PEOPLE CAN NOT SPEND 1K, BUT CAN $400 and they sell that price range by the boat load. Tried a 400 watt home theater in the box with a passive sub and it sounded awful and tiny. Just mad at me for not doing my homework mAY TRY THE klipsch or yamaha sound projector later. Could also go Denon rec with lower 5 speakers and powered sub. Enjoy your system


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hfa said:


> Sounds like you have a great $5k or $8k audio setup.Before retirement had 2 5.1 systems that you match ,not out of the box in the den and living room.Miss the sound quality, but soundbars beat tv speakers anyday!! Really was not crying wolf as much as I did not connect the different warranties and alot of people wont when they see 3 to 5 YEARS ON SPEAKERS . mOST PEOPLE CAN NOT SPEND 1K, BUT CAN $400 and they sell that price range by the boat load. Tried a 400 watt home theater in the box with a passive sub and it sounded awful and tiny. Just mad at me for not doing my homework mAY TRY THE klipsch or yamaha sound projector later. Could also go Denon rec with lower 5 speakers and powered sub. Enjoy your system


I know you have limited living space but have you looked at Surround Sound Speaker Systems? They are small, will provide better 5.1 surround sound and are in the same price range as soundbars.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Really my point hfa is noone really offers 3-5 year warranties on big box store grade electronics unless you pay for the extended warranties. Many companies may offer 3-5 year warranties on their speakers as speakers are a lot less prone to failure. Most HTiB's and consumer level a/v receivers are usually 1 year and in some cases less.

Here's an example:

Pioneer Elite SC-67 A/V Receiver, MSRP of $2000.00 2 year limited warranty....and this is basically the best line of gear Pioneer has to offer

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...iver/4989107.p?id=1218591007723&skuId=4989107

I see a Yamaha that has 3-years....Denon A/V equipment is 3 years...you want that kind of warranty, you have to pay for the better gear to get it.


----------

